# stupid Question time: Dress attire at Welt



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I did notice no one wears baseball caps. I like to wear them to keep the sun out of my eyes, even with sunglasses, but I stopped wearing it after a couple days when I noticed no one else was wearing one.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW Power said:


> I did notice no one wears baseball caps. I like to wear them to keep the sun out of my eyes, even with sunglasses, but I stopped wearing it after a couple days when I noticed no one else was wearing one.


A picture is worth ...


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

b-y said:


> A picture is worth ...


Priceless! :rofl:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree this has jumped the shark I'll just add that I have traveled extensively in Europe and Latin America and 1) as bad as the reputations are of American tourists they are mostly overblown hyperbole. Americans in general may be fat, loud, and stupid but I have found them to be generally sensitive to other cultural situations. 2) American's are by no means the most obnoxious tourists I have personally encountered that prize has to go to low SES Brits, French teenagers, and the Japanese. The fact is those who travel via large tour groups tend to be much more problematic than individual/small group travelers. 3) Wearing clean shorts to the Welt is not going to sully the reputation of a nation. Your behavior is what will define you. I don't think any festers are going to be showing up to the Welt in a ratty Budwiser tee, flip flops and cutoffs with their junk hanging out. Personally I will wear long pants and a shirt with a collar but that is me. I gotta be me and you gotta be you.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The above post just reminded me of an incident in Rothenburg ob der Tauber. My wife and I visited Annaliese Friese's shop which was recommended by Rick Steves. Annaliese was there (she's probably in her 80's) along with her son Bernie. They were very friendly and we posed with them for a picture:










We were in the back talking to Bernie, who is a big BMW enthusiast, about our new car and his BMW. We were just getting ready to pay for our purchases (10% off when you mention Rick) when these two women pushed their way to the counter and wanted to pay for their purchases. Another woman that was working there told the women that she could take them at the front register, but they insisted that they pay right then and there. We moved aside, Bernie rang up their purchases, and handed back their change. The woman dropped one of the coins, looked down, saw it roll under the counter, and held her hand out claiming that she didn't get all of her change. My wife bent down, picked up the coin which was plainly visible, and handed it to the woman. She didn't say a word, pushed past us and walked out of the store.

After the women had walked out of the shop, Bernie started going off on the women, claiming that "the Spanish were the worst, always rude". He said that they get all nationalities in the store, and lots of Americans, but that the Spanish tourists were the worst. These two women were Rude with a capital R.

Those here that are going on about how bad Americans are, are starting to sound really elitist and biased. Rudeness and bad impressions don't have a nationality. Why don't we give it a rest and stop being fashion Nazis?


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

I just don't want to be seen as a "target" (for petty crime or terrorist actions), so I try to blend in when I'm in Europe. Staying at a Marriott doesn't help me out since the one I stayed at in Islamabad was bombed (not while I was there, but clearly a western target).

BTW: smiling is another dead giveaway that you are an American. It seems to me that very few people smile in Germany and Austria, unless you are having a conversation with them. We Americans are "smiling fools" to them. 

The worst though was being called an "auslander" once (add an umlat over the second 'a'). My German colleague was deeply offended and embarrassed when that happened to me. "I thought that word had been removed from our language". 

Regardless, being polite never hurts in the long run. Helps the balance in my karma account.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

There are so many visual clues and nuances to your nationality while vacationing in Europe that it would be a chapter just to list them. Shorts, tee-shirts, sandals and baseball cap are certainly clues to you being an American. But as long as you're polite, can say a couple of key words or phrases in the local language, and try to be sensitive to where you are (take your hat off in church), most people you'll encounter will be very nice. This includes your time at Welt. It's an occasion to them, and presumably to you, so they dress up for it. They won't treat you one iota differently whether you're dressed up or dressed down.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

alex md said:


> i am planning on jeans and polo or light linen shirt
> you can ALWAYS SPOT an american in Europe wearing shorts
> people in Europe not wearing shorts or sandals even in 90 F weather, unless they on the beach
> i am sure that Welt will be well airconditioned in case of hot weather
> enjoy your pick up we will be there 6/28/11 :thumbup:


I don't think that's true. There were plenty of shorts in Provence France. Many tourists at the hotel I stayed wore shorts and I was the only guy from N America. I saw plenty of shorts in Oslo Norway as well. Granted they are shorts down to knees, quite many cargo shorts. No one wear short shorts.


----------



## sddjd (Jan 4, 2011)

These threads never cease to amuse me. I'd hazard a guess that not one author is German or has lived there (something pharding's expertise on Europeans' perceptions exemplifies). 

To the OP: 

"I was just trying to respect the Welt." - The very fact that this thought occurred means you'll do no wrongs fashion-wise during your trip. Contrary to popular opinion, it's not a crime to be a foreigner (certain areas of France excepted).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

sddjd said:


> These threads never cease to amuse me. I'd hazard a guess that not one author is German or has lived there...


Just for the record--

My nationality: Native-born U.S. citizen
Ever lived in Germany: Yes, but for short periods (Sachsen-Anhalt, Berlin, Karlsruhe, Munich)
Ever employed in Germany: Yes (as university professor in Sachsen-Anhalt & Munich)

Let me know if you want any other info. :dunno:


----------



## sddjd (Jan 4, 2011)

Well played b-y... However, my statement was essentially aimed at the massive generalizations being made of our perception of US tourists by other authors. I'd no more support similar statements applied to European tourists traveling in the US by any individual, and I'll be the first to admit there is an ongoing effort to dissuade certain of my family members from the infamous black socks & shorts combination. Imagine the visits to So. Cal... oh the humanity. 

Regarding dress code, if one considers the question at all the battle is won. Still, who knew the Welt staff were Bears fans...?


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

May want to be careful about denigrating black socks with shorts ....... this is now the "in look" with my 13 year old son in middle school / high school here in Atlanta.:dunno:


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

sddjd said:


> These threads never cease to amuse me. I'd hazard a guess that not one author is German or has lived there (something pharding's expertise on Europeans' perceptions exemplifies).
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> "I was just trying to respect the Welt." - The very fact that this thought occurred means you'll do no wrongs fashion-wise during your trip. Contrary to popular opinion, it's not a crime to be a foreigner (certain areas of France excepted).


I'm half German on my fathers side. I have yet to have anyone on that side of the family look crosswise or mention how I dress when I visit. In their eyes the worst thing you could do is look Austrian.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

sddjd said:


> These threads never cease to amuse me. I'd hazard a guess that not one author is German or has lived there (something pharding's expertise on Europeans' perceptions exemplifies).


I lived in Munich from 1987 to roughly 1992. I have had an apartment there until 2000. I have a German drivers license and several years worth of German residency permits. I have returned just about every year since (except this one).

AFWIW I owned a BMW M3 E30 Jahreswagen as my first car there, a Range Rover bought used from Auto Koenig (junk), a Porsche C4, multiple Ferrari Testarossas and a Ferrari F355 GTS from Sport & Tourenwagen on Wurmtalstr.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I lived in Munich from 1987 to roughly 1992. I have had an apartment there until 2000. I have a German drivers license and several years worth of German residency permits. I have returned just about every year since (except this one).
> 
> AFWIW I owned a BMW M3 E30 Jahreswagen as my first car there, a Range Rover bought used from Auto Koenig (junk), a Porsche C4, multiple Ferrari Testarossas and a Ferrari F355 GTS from Sport & Tourenwagen on Wurmtalstr.


You are living my fantasy life.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The old stereotype attire of the American tourist (shorts, cap, white sneekers) used to be true 20 years ago. However, now that hip-hop culture has spread across the globe it is less and less true. On my trips to Europe the past 5 years I have been amazed at how many Europeans (especially Brits) have adopted the "American" tourist attire. The younger the european, the more they look like Americans.

I can report that Scandinavians on the other hand have not seemed to lose their deep, abiding, and yet perplexing love of the fanny-pack. I can pick a Swede out from miles away. Yellow shirt, khaki pants, red wind breaker, brown shoes, and a fanny pack.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

3ismagic# said:


> The old stereotype attire of the American tourist (shorts, cap, white sneekers) used to be true 20 years ago. However, now that hip-hop culture has spread across the globe it is less and less true. On my trips to Europe the past 5 years I have been amazed at how many Europeans (especially Brits) have adopted the "American" tourist attire. The younger the european, the more they look like Americans....
> 
> .


Just back from my ED on June 10th; I was checking, and I saw plenty of Germans in blue jeans, a few in shorts, and even a few that were pretty fat. Business attire for those that were working seems more formal than what I'm used to in the US -- I don't know that 'business casual' has caught on in Germany just yet. I can't recall seeing anyone wearing a baseball cap other than the ocassional Japanese or Chinese tourist.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

dpritchett said:


> Just back from my ED on June 10th; I was checking, and I saw plenty of Germans in blue jeans, a few in shorts, and even a few that were pretty fat. Business attire for those that were working seems more formal than what I'm used to in the US -- I don't know that 'business casual' has caught on in Germany just yet. I can't recall seeing anyone wearing a baseball cap other than the ocassional Japanese or Chinese tourist.


It seems that for business a suit coat or sport coat is almost always seen. Several times I saw people having what clearly seemed to be business lunches. In some cases, the guys were wearing jeans, casual loafers, dress shirt or polo shirt, but always a coat. When Rolf picked us up he was wearing a sport coat.


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

The last thing I want is to be perceived as a member of the Griswold family 

In my view: Shorts (in a professional or higher end enviro), flip-flops (other than
beach) = NO CLASS

Just my opinion though. I am from SoCal and used to wear shorts all the time. However, 
I just cant envision myself in my lifelong dream trip picking up my lifelong dream car 
looking like an american slob.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

At least the Clark W. Griswalds tried to blend in with the local customs. They were just completely inept at doing so. "They've been doing this for eons in France"


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

status38 said:


> And also I'm from Orlando FL, I've seen plenty of European tourists dressed FAR worse when visiting my city, and I don't care. Guess what? It's THEIR vacation!


Yeah like all the British who seem to be in a permanent soccer match with matching Adidas outfits, and British fathers looking like they are attending gym class with their 12 year olds with sleeveless t-shirts and basketball shoes.

Or the Europeans with their capri pants and man purses. Or the Brazilians that come in tours 4-buses-deep all wearing the same fluorescent green t-shirt. Or the...........

Everybody looks stupid on vacation.


----------

